# Hello all!



## Midi Orch (Jun 18, 2021)

Hello all! I am MidiOrch and am very honoured to be part of this community. I haven't started posting any tracks yet but I am working on some and will publish them here soon! I also have a YouTube channel where I do mostly video game music covers and occasionally some anime/film soundtracks. Here is the channel: https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCk5Igb12Tn1Stn34QYsJ27w

Looking forward to contribute to and mingle more with this community!


----------



## doctoremmet (Jun 18, 2021)

Hi there. Nice to have you. Welcome!


----------



## wahey73 (Jun 18, 2021)

Welcome on board! Just vidited your channel, nice stuff, compliments


----------



## Double Helix (Jun 18, 2021)

Great to have you with us, @Midi Orch--have fun!


----------

